# Remove screen from Tablet to use with CarPC?



## CZ Eddie (Feb 26, 2012)

Hey folks,

I have a 2015 Kia Optima sedan. The dash can fit up to an 8.5" open frame screen. And with my bad eyes, I need as large a screen as I can get! 

I've found a couple of 7" multi-touch capacitive displays (lilliput, etc) that have the specs I want, but have not found anything between 8" and 8.5".

Needs: Multi touch, Android compatibilty, high brightness (I use my car sunroof all the time), capability to display an HDMI and also aux video input, and less than $600 total cost. Prefer around $300 or less.

If I were to buy a used Samsung Tab 8.4" tablet, could I remove it's screen and rig up some way to have it display the HDMI from my Android-X86 laptop as well as auto-display my rear view camera (via aux or something else)?

Btw, Android-X86 4.4.4 is working great on my Core 2 Duo Dell laptop so far! Wifi and Bluetooth work. These guys have come a long way in the last year on that project!


----------



## CZ Eddie (Feb 26, 2012)

Or maybe I'm looking at this wrong. I will start to google regular LCD screens and then see if it's possible to add the multi-touch layer on top of it. 

Btw, GalaxyTab 8.4" lcd + digitizer kits are selling for $130 on ebay from various sellers. But trying to hack into that tiny pinout looks like it would be a PITA.


----------



## charliekwin (Apr 22, 2012)

I see it's been about a month, so I'm not sure if you're still looking at this, but you may want to reconsider if you are. I tried to do the same thing a year or two ago when I did my install, and ran into the following problems:

- Most of the available multitouch overlays are big (15"-50" or more) and designed to enable touch on monitors/TVs/etc. Small overlays are very hard to find.

- Android support is (or at least was) middling at best.

- There are some touch-enabled LCD panels and logic boards available on ebay and the like that will accept multiple input formats, but most of them only support Windows, at least officially.

- One final hiccup with tablets: just getting video out is often surprisingly difficult since very few support HDMI, and if they do (usually via MHL), you may not be able to charge at the same time.


Bottom line: if you want to use a tablet, just install the whole thing and use it.


----------



## CZ Eddie (Feb 26, 2012)

Thank you. I thought I had already updated this thread but maybe it was a different one.
I did decide to go the full tablet route.
Galaxy S 8.4" tablet.
Still waiting on various bits and pieces to arrive before installing it.


----------



## speakerboy (Oct 2, 2007)

CZ Eddie said:


> Thank you. I thought I had already updated this thread but maybe it was a different one.
> I did decide to go the full tablet route.
> Galaxy S 8.4" tablet.
> Still waiting on various bits and pieces to arrive before installing it.


I know i'm bringing this back from the dead, but did you ever complete this install? I have a Galaxy Tab Pro 8.4 right now, and I'm looking at all of my options.


----------



## CZ Eddie (Feb 26, 2012)

speakerboy said:


> I know i'm bringing this back from the dead, but did you ever complete this install? I have a Galaxy Tab Pro 8.4 right now, and I'm looking at all of my options.


Hah, no I never did.
I ended up buying a Nexus 9 LTE instead.
And,,, it's still in the drawer waiting for an eventual install.
Speaking of the Nexus 9 LTE, anyone reading this should be careful. The vast majority of Nexus 9 LTE are International and don't work with all the USA LTE bands. Only some of them. So make sure you buy a USA model Nexus 9.
This is the current best deal on one and it's verified by HTC to be a USA model:
HTC Holiday Special


----------

